# How long until AF returned for you?



## Jaimee (Jun 7, 2007)

Just wondering how long it took AF to return for a variety of mamas. I'm still AF free at 7 months and hoping for many more!

*Edited for explanation and apology*

In hindsight, I see that I made a few mistakes when creating this poll

1. Please assume the "Around 2 months" option to mean "2 months and prior"... I had no idea so many mamas got their periods back so soon! This poll has been very educational! I apologize for not representing you.

2. If you have had more than one child, please vote based on your first pregnancy. I am a first time mom and totally didn't even think about multiple postpartum periods. I should have allowed multiple votes. I'm still in that "how could anyone go through this all again" phase, so I apologize for not recognizing mamas of more than one dc.

3. The paranthetical comments are simply statistics I read in literature. They were meant to spur conversation (which they have!), but not to offend or imply that you aren't breastfeeding when you indeed are. I see in the thread that many an on-demand bfing, co-sleeping, babywearing mama has gotten AF back quite early. I truly apologize if you were offended by the "average length for non-bf mama" comment.

That being said, I think it's extrememly interesting that so many of you have gotten AF back early despite bfing, bwing, co-sleeping, etc. I guess some women's fertility will not be supressed! I started this poll to see how much longer I might have AF free and it just goes to show that it's ultimately all in your genes.

Thanks for voting!


----------



## Peacemamalove (Jun 7, 2006)

I didn't get a period until my daughter stopped nursing at 2 1/2







then I got pregnant the following month







:


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

Didn't vote b/c I have more than one answer. After dd's birth, my cycle came back at 9 months post partum. (And I got pregnant 6 weeks later.) DS is 14 months old and my cycle just came back a couple days ago. I think tandem nursing pushed it back a bit.


----------



## Romana (Mar 3, 2006)

Started some solids at 6 mos and PPAF came back right at 7 mos. Only had no AF while exclusively BF.


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

6 months, 13 months and 8 months respectively. I got the longest without AF when I was nursing a boobaholic. Shorter amount of time wiht the better sleepers.


----------



## AlpineMama (Aug 16, 2007)

I didn't even vote - I got mine back TWO WEEKS after giving birth.







: I know that it was a period and not just leftover discharge because I have a regular as clockwork cycle, 28 days, 5 days of flow. On the day of my six week checkup I was on Day 1 of my second period postpartum.

I wasn't bf BUT I was pumping every two hours around the clock for well over a month after giving birth. Of course no milk ever came out while pumping







but I was definitely getting the stimulation and trying to relactate...


----------



## nimblemama (Dec 21, 2006)

With my dd, AF returned in 6.5 months and after ds it was about 8 months. I nursed on demand, with a little food from 5 months on.


----------



## dajones (May 28, 2007)

I feel so cheated as AF returned for me w/both DS & DD at about 6 weeks postpartum. I was exclusively bf, cosleeping, no bottles, no pacifiers, AP, etc. I am evious of my friends who don't have a period for a year or more after their births.


----------



## Jaimee (Jun 7, 2007)

Oh, I should've allowed multiple votes! I didn't even think about subsequent kids!







Is there a way to edit a poll? Even if you've had more than one dc, please vote- just put down what happened with dc#1. And for those whose AF returned too soon (before 2 months), please vote for 2 months anyway (that's what the "around" was supposed to imply, but I should've said 2 months or prior).

Thanks!


----------



## Rockies5 (May 17, 2005)

Ecologically BF around the clock, delay solids till 10months to 1 year and AF has returned *before two months with every baby.*

with my fifth I was "lucky" to be irregular for the first 6months at least







Though, that time it didn't matter since dh had had his vasectomy durring my pregnancy.


----------



## beansavi (Jun 26, 2005)

My ds2 will be 19 months in a couple of days and AF still hasn't stopped by for a "visit".

But he was 10 lbs 6 oz at birth, nurse voraciously immediately after birth and still nurses all. the. time.


----------



## pinksprklybarefoot (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm still waiting, but DS is only 6 months. From the responses, looks like I have a decent chance of having another 6 to go.


----------



## Momma Aimee (Jul 8, 2003)

Quote:

Ecologically BF around the clock, delay solids till 10months to 1 year and AF has returned before two months with every baby.
thisis ME

uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh 7 weeks.







:







: despite EBF and nurseing more than every 90 minutes aroudn the clock all 7 weeks and despite baby wearing and co-sleeping. literaly the only time i was not in contact with him was shower time when DH held him ..............







:







:







:

---------------------------he nursed like new born, 12+ times a day, at least, till past 19 months, then weaned in 2 months due to my pregancy..he still thinks about it though...and no solids till 11 months, and really 99,5% Momma Milk till month 18 -------------------------------

(oh and i cycled every 2 weeks for 6 months







:







: )

Aimee


----------



## ledzepplon (Jun 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dajones* 
I feel so cheated as AF returned for me w/both DS & DD at about 6 weeks postpartum. I was exclusively bf, cosleeping, no bottles, no pacifiers, AP, etc. I am evious of my friends who don't have a period for a year or more after their births.

Me, too. My dd did use pacis, but trust me, she spent a LOT of time comfort nursing. I even got my period back six weeks after my ds was born, in spite of tandeming!

No fair.







:


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

all 3 of my children were EBF'd (first 2 wouldn't even take a bottle of BM) and my moon returned at ~7-8 weeks each time. none of them were "sleeping through the night" either so i guess my body just works differently than most. lucky me....

edited to say that it doesn't look like i'm that much of the minority after reading the last few posts!


----------



## prairiemommy (Sep 25, 2003)

DD - 4 months

DS1 - 3.5 months

DS2 - 4 months

DS3 - long answer - right at 8 weeks I had a period for 4 days. 2 weeks later I had one for 5 days. 2 weeks after that for 10 days. then no period until 5 weeks after that (normal length). Then nothing since. The reason - he got his tongue-tie clipped at 11 weeks old and when my milk supply got back on track, my periods went away (besides that one normal one at 4 months). So really, now that he's 6.5 months, this is pretty good for me!


----------



## blissful_maia (Feb 17, 2005)

After dd1, it was 19 months, and this time, dd2 is 10.5 months and still no AF!


----------



## mwherbs (Oct 24, 2004)

so I gave my answer for my youngest first-- more than 2.5 years
my 3 rd baby I think was about 24 months
#2 and #1 both were bout 6 months
-----------------------------
although my fertility may have been a bit different---


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Aug 24, 2005)

i voted 13-15 months.

dd is a boobaholic too







we ebf until 8 mo or so, eco bf, co-sleep, no pacis, no bottles. i do have pcos and have never had regular cycles. i got pg the 2nd cycle i had after dd. hopefully with tandem nursing i won't have af for 18+ months this time.

i honestly think i wanted another babe just so i wouldn't cycle for 2 1/2 more years









i've never had regular periods and the two predictable ones after dd were just too much. i couldn't work (as usual) because of the heavy bleeding i always experience. although since dd i have very little cramping. i never had a period closer together than 3 mo, so every 32 days was too close for comfort


----------



## LemonPie (Sep 18, 2006)

With DC #1 it came back at almost exactly 12 months PP. He nursed until he self-weaned at 18 months.

With DC #2 it came back at 13 months PP. She nursed until a week before her second birthday.

Jen


----------



## AntoninBeGonin (Jun 24, 2005)

I got it back at 15 months after my son was born. Baby Girl will be 11 months in 3 days and so far it hasn't arrived.


----------



## ~Boudicca~ (Sep 7, 2005)

With DD1, it was 4 months. I wasn't nursing but just pumping constantly. I was pretty disappointed. Now DD2 is almost 4 months old and AF is nowhere in sight (yet). We'll see. I would be really happy if I never got it again to be honest.


----------



## thomlynn (Apr 20, 2006)

Mine was six months but we hadn't started solids yet so that didn't have anything to do with it.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

5.5 months with my first. Still no period and my baby is 12.5 months.


----------



## birdiefu (Jan 19, 2005)

17 months with my first, was still nursing. This baby is too new to tell, I hope for at least another year of no AF!


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

Around 2 months.

My kids have all been bf'd on demand, the only one that has slept through the night is our current baby.


----------



## co-op mama (Jun 20, 2006)

My first dd 4months

My second dd 20 months

My ds currently 9 months old it returned yesterday







: I am sad!


----------



## wifeandmom (Jun 28, 2005)

I voted around 2 months.

First time, EBF twins, it was closer to 3 months.

Second time, EBF singleton, it was 8 weeks.

Third time, EBF singleton, it was 9 weeks.

Needless to say, I was not happy any of the three times.









For whatever reason, I *only* have regular AF when I'm exclusively nursing. Go figure. I do have PCOS, so maybe that has something to do with it.


----------



## Jaimee (Jun 7, 2007)

This is interesting! So far, it appears that _on average_, mamas get AF back either very early or around 13-15 months. Oh, and the little paranthetical comments on the poll are just hypotheses, possible reasons for the return of AF as proposed by the literature I've read. I hope that you early mamas didn't think I was implying you weren't on-demand nursing if you got AF back within weeks postpartum. I'm just sorry you weren't rewarded with a non-existant AF for all your hard work nursing, co-sleeping, babywearing, etc!


----------



## Sijae (May 5, 2006)

How come you don't have a less than 2 months option?







My first two were at 4 weeks on the nose. My third was 6 months.

Laura


----------



## mittendrin (Nov 5, 2003)

Same here!
I voted 10-12 mos. It came at exactly 12 mos pp with my second one. He was a great nurser!
With my first one it came back at 6 weeks pp despite breastfeeding. But we also had major issues - supply and latch problems, fussy nursing, the whole shebang.
I am hoping for at least 12 mos AF free time with this baby. Wish me luck!


----------



## laspieg (Feb 20, 2006)

Both mine came back at 12 mo, right after each started sleeping through the night, most nights.


----------



## Jaimee (Jun 7, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sijae* 
How come you don't have a less than 2 months option?








Laura


Yeah, that was my mistake! I was still postpartum bleeding at 6 weeks so honestly it didn't even cross my mind that some unfortunate mamas got theirs back earlier than 2 months! But, please take the "around 2 months" option to mean 2 months or earlier. It seems like every time I make a poll I always leave something off. As I mentioned earlier, I also should've allowed mamas to vote more than once for more than one pregnancy! I'm sorry if you don't feel represented!


----------



## AngelaB (Nov 20, 2001)

With my first 2 boys my AF returned at 6 months, right when I started introducing solids.

With my youngest ds my AF returned right after he turned one. I didnt introduce solids until about a month before.
I got pregnant again with that cycle and Im sitll nursing him!
Angela


----------



## rabbitmum (Jan 25, 2007)

Five weeks, despite exclusive breastfeeding, every two hours day and night.


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

I got mine six WEEKS after DD was born. And Yes, we co-sleep, night nurse, cue-breastfeed. So. Why on earth?







:

Okay, hadn't read through all of them, at least I'm not the only one! *huge sigh of relief* But I was looking forward to 6 mos to a year. My mom told me she got hers a month after, and I was exclusively BF-ed until solids at several months. At least no cramps anymore!


----------



## Krystal323 (May 14, 2004)

wow, is 2 months really the average length of time for NON-bf mothers?

sheesh, my AF came back a few days shy of 3 months, and my dd only gets a paci on very rare occasions--we co-sleep, sling-wear for hours a day, and she's never even been offered a bottle.

my last dd was (if it's possible) even more attached-at-the-hip, NEVER took a paci, etc etc....and AF came back at 4 months pp.







:

i know a mama who is AF-free for over a year pp every time, and she really wants a big family. ironic, when i wish mine would stay away for longer!


----------



## mama to 2 girls (Dec 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dajones* 
I feel so cheated as AF returned for me w/both DS & DD at about 6 weeks postpartum. I was exclusively bf, cosleeping, no bottles, no pacifiers, AP, etc. I am evious of my friends who don't have a period for a year or more after their births.

This is me!!!!!


----------



## ~PurityLake~ (Jul 31, 2005)

It was exactly 8 weeks each time.
I was and still am breastfeeding.

I don't much like how I had to choose a poll option that said (average age for non-bf mammas),
because I was breastfeeding.


----------



## nadia105 (Jul 16, 2003)

8 months for my first, 14 months for my second (boobaholic all the way







), and too soon to tell for my third.

Dd was a good sleeper, ds was not, I think that had a lot to do with the return of AF. My newest ds sleeps a good 9 hour stretch most nights, so I am guessing I may be closer to the 8 months this time, though he does nurse all the time that he's awake.


----------



## Jaimee (Jun 7, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Abi's Mom* 
It was exactly 8 weeks each time.
I was and still am breastfeeding.

I don't much like how I had to choose a poll option that said (average age for non-bf mammas),
because I was breastfeeding.

Please see my previous explanation of the paranthetical comments. They are not meant to offend, but were simply statistical averages. It is clear that many mamas who are exclusively bfing had AF return very early. I apologize if this bothered you.


----------



## charmama (Jul 23, 2004)

14 months for dd1. technically started solids around 6 mos, but primarily bf with more solids after 1yr or so, always nursed throughout the night, she was still nursing regularly when af returned at 14 mos.

dd2 is 10 months, still no af. also started solids around 6 months, this dd much more interested in solids, but still nurses every couple of hours or more and throughout the night. stay away af, I don't want you yet!


----------



## AKmoose (Jul 25, 2003)

_Originally Posted by dajones
"I feel so cheated as AF returned for me w/both DS & DD at about 6 weeks postpartum. I was exclusively bf, cosleeping, no bottles, no pacifiers, AP, etc. I am evious of my friends who don't have a period for a year or more after their births."_
__________________

This is me too







I have to say, I'm "happy" to see that I'm not the only one. All my friends IRL had 9 months to 18 months before AF returned...*sigh*


----------



## bekkers (May 24, 2005)

It came back at 10 months, which surprised me, I was really expecting the 14 for ecological bf, but no such luck







However I think that the traumatic birth affected my supply and that may have been a factor. I am hoping for a better outcome this time!


----------



## onemoremom (Jun 8, 2007)

3 months for me. This was almost a month exactly after my PP bleeding finished completely.


----------



## LotusBirthMama (Jun 25, 2005)

With DD my period came back at 4 months and that was with eco bfing. With DS2...well, he is 6 months and I went back to work at 3 months so he gets bottles of EBM every day and I only pump once a day at work and still no AF.


----------



## AbbieB (Mar 21, 2006)

7 months or so for me. I was so sad to not be period free for longer (like it was some kind of proof of being a good breast feeding mom or something







: ).

But I did not ovulate for a few more cycles. Then it took until DD was 3 before we could conceive (tried every cycle since 18 months post partum). My lutal phase definitely was effected by nursing...very short. Then it jumped to a bit longer with night weaning, then to just long enough when DD cut way back.

It will be interesting to see how tandem nursing effects things this time around. Looks like I should be prepared to expect anything!


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

I voted for 19 months - though that was actually with my 2nd DS. He still nursed frequently - all night, for instance, at that point. First one was 14 or 15 months, I think, and not until we were beginning to wean.

I have a friend whose cycles resume within about 6 weeks, despite BFing on demand. Has been that way for 3 children now! It's very frustrating for her, but seems to just be the way her body does it. So it's hard to know what will happen!


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

I got mine back at 22mths, but it hasnt come back again yet... i dont think im pregnnt, so im waiting lol


----------



## Gumby (Feb 4, 2007)

5.5 _*weeks*_







:

eta: bf on demand and co-sleep


----------



## pumpkinpie99 (Sep 15, 2004)

i got mine back around 13 months and at the time, she was still probably 80% breastfed because she just wasn't interested in solids.


----------



## Jaimee (Jun 7, 2007)

for more votes!


----------



## Jaimee (Jun 7, 2007)

Well, AF returned yesterday. That makes 7.75 months for me... sigh. I was really looking forward to a much longer reprieve, but I guess it's not in my genes!







:


----------



## mamabadger (Apr 21, 2006)

For all three children, it was about 6 months PP, even though I was exclusively BF, and in the case of the third pregnancy, tandem nursing as well.







:


----------



## tempestjewel (Apr 18, 2005)

First time, just before DD1 turned 2. However, I was not fertile- I had a luteal phase defect until the very cycle DD2 was conceived- which was 4 months after I had my first PPAF, and I was doing supplements at that point to induce fertility.

This time, still no AF and thinking it'll still be awhile!


----------



## zak (Mar 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockies5* 
Ecologically BF around the clock, delay solids till 10months to 1 year and AF has returned *before two months with every baby.*

Yep, that was me. 7 weeks PP... nursing on demand, conapping, cosleeping, etc.







No food until 9 months.

I'm hoping I get a little more benefit this time around







but who knows?


----------



## ecoteat (Mar 3, 2006)

I'm almost 16 months pp and still no af. Now that I'm back to teaching part-time and dd doesn't take a bottle when I'm away anymore, I wonder if the 5 hours away with no pumping will finally do it. I wish it would just come, though--I don't like having no idea what's going on in there!


----------



## kerikadi (Nov 22, 2001)

#1 We used paci, crib and occasional bottle AF at 6 mos
#2 No paci, crib, started solids around 6 mos - AF at 9 mos
#3 Exclusive nursing, co-sleeping, babywearing no other nipples - AF at 11 weeks
#4 Same as above but TANDEM nursing AF at 12 weeks
#5 same as #3 AF at 13 weeks

Keri


----------



## MommyMichele (May 2, 2006)

Since conceiving my first daughter 7 years ago I have only had 5 cycles! I feel very fortunate and amazed at my body! AF took 17 months to return after my first daughter, 26 months after my second (I think my severe elimination diet due to her many allergies might have played a part; I lost a lot of weight then too), and I have yet to see a sign of it now. My 10 month old son is still essentially exclusively breastfed. He doesn't eat much solid food yet. The same was true for my daughters.


----------



## cottonwood (Nov 20, 2001)

For some reason my body isn't big on menstruating (at the same time, I've successfully conceived and carried to term four times, go figure) so I'm not representative of the norm. Anyway, for me it did coincide with weaning, which happened at earliest at two years of age. With my last, I'm still breastfeeding at 35 months (two to three times a day) and I haven't gotten my period yet, but I'm also on the Mirena this time which may also have something to do with it.


----------



## echospiritwarrior (Jun 1, 2006)

around 16 or 17 months. and then became pregnant after two cycles... we'll see this time...


----------



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

4.5 months. However, they were anovulatory until 10.5 months PP.


----------



## Patchfire (Dec 11, 2001)

I haven't stopped nursing in the past seven years... despite that, AF returned at five months with both children, before they had any solid food. Dd self-weaned after ds's birth. I suspect that whenever I have #3, it'll be back around five months, no matter what. Sigh.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

With DD1, it was around 2 months. But I was EPing, not breastfeeding, and my supply was already diminishing at that point.

With the twins, they're almost 7 months and I'm still not menstruating, and I sure hope dear old AF stays away a LONG LONG time.


----------



## Flower of Bliss (Jun 13, 2006)

I had my first PPAF when DD was almost 11 months old. She was still 99% EBF. She was really rejecting solids pretty consistently (not that I was pushing them). She also nurses many times at night (I don't count, I try to sleep







). I have never been apart from her for over 30 minutes, I've never pumped, she's never taken a bottle, in fact, she's not even drinking water from a cup. I was shocked to start so early.

That said, that was 2 months ago. I have not had another, and all pg tests say I'm not







I won't be surprised if I go many months before having another.


----------



## AugustLia23 (Mar 18, 2004)

For me it was 14.5 months, but was self induced to become pregnant again. At that time I was still nursing ds about 3 times daily, but we had nightweaned at 9 months. FWIW I became pregnant after my 1st ppaf.


----------



## XanaduMama (May 19, 2006)

Around 16mo (still bf). ds was exclusively bf until 6mo, but we'd been going for long stretches during the day (daycare) from about 10 months on. He was still nursing a lot at night though (until we night-weaned him a month ago).

I also got pg in my second PP cycle.


----------



## lifescholar (Nov 26, 2006)

We started solids at just over 5 months, and mistakenly starting cutting down on nursing. I got AF at 6 months. I was still co-sleeping, and he was nursing 3-4 times during the night, but only every 3-4 hours during the day.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

I just got my first pp period today with my son, and he is 13 months and 5 days/


----------



## Celticqueen (Feb 17, 2007)

None of the above.

Mine came a month and a half after birth.

Exclusively breastfed.

It's been frustrating.

Must run in the family though- all my ancestors had children 15-16 months apart.

GREEAT.

-Caitrin


----------



## Celticqueen (Feb 17, 2007)

I'm really jealous of all of you.

I have exclusively and frequently breastfed since he was born 8 months ago, and yet, I am supposed to start my 6th or 7th period since he was born.

Why oh why?

-Caitrin


----------



## BlessedMommy2006 (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm almost 19 months pp and no AF. I didn't vote since I hadn't gotten it back yet.


----------



## kltroy (Sep 30, 2006)

Technically, I never got mine back... but I ovulated around 15.5 months postpartum and got pregnant again (!!) - so I *would* have gotten my first PPAF back at 16 months. I was taking Vitex to try and coax my cycles back into existence, though.


----------



## SusanInItaly (Oct 5, 2003)

15 months w/DS because I started on the mini-pill, so that made me have a period.

I forget w/DD, I only nursed 12 weeks then went to EBM so I think probably about 5 months?


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Almost 6 months PP for me, 15 months to the day of my last AF. That was with exclusive breastfeeding on demand and lots of night nursing.


----------

